# squid proxy + squidguard not blocking sites



## andrewm659 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nevermind.  Fixed it myself.

I'm not sure why, but squid is not blocking the sites it should.  Here is my config of squid.conf and squidGuard.conf.

I'm not sure what iI'm missing from the configs.
Please advise.

```
#
# Recommended minimum configuration:
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt to list your (internal) IP networks from where browsing
# should be allowed
acl localnet src 10.0.0.0/8    # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src 172.16.0.0/12    # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src 192.168.0.0/16    # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src fc00::/7       # RFC 4193 local private network range
acl localnet src fe80::/10      # RFC 4291 link-local (directly plugged) machines

acl SSL_ports port 443
acl Safe_ports port 80        # http
acl Safe_ports port 21        # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443        # https
acl Safe_ports port 70        # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210        # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535    # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280        # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488        # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591        # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777        # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#
# Recommended minimum Access Permission configuration:
#
# Deny requests to certain unsafe ports
http_access deny !Safe_ports

# Deny CONNECT to other than secure SSL ports
#http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

# Only allow cachemgr access from localhost
#http_access allow all
http_access allow localnet
#http_access deny blocked_sites

# We strongly recommend the following be uncommented to protect innocent
# web applications running on the proxy server who think the only
# one who can access services on "localhost" is a local user
#http_access deny to_localhost

#
# INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt localnet in the ACL section to list your (internal) IP networks
# from where browsing should be allowed
http_access allow localnet
http_access allow localhost

# And finally deny all other access to this proxy
http_access deny all

# Squid normally listens to port 3128
http_port 3128
http_port 8080
# Uncomment and adjust the following to add a disk cache directory.
#cache_dir ufs /var/squid/cache 100 16 256

# Leave coredumps in the first cache dir
coredump_dir /var/squid/cache

#
# Add any of your own refresh_pattern entries above these.
#
refresh_pattern ^ftp:        1440    20%    10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:    1440    0%    1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0    0%    0
refresh_pattern .        0    20%    4320

visible_hostname asm-monitoring01.borg.local

# TAG: redirect_program
redirect_program /usr/local/bin/squidGuard -c /usr/local/etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
redirect_children 5
url_rewrite_program /usr/local/bin/squidGuard
```


```
root@asm-monitoring01:/usr/local/etc/squid # cat squidGuard.conf
#
# CONFIG FILE FOR SQUIDGUARD
#

dbhome /usr/local/share/examples/squidGuard/blacklists
logdir /var/log/squidGuard

#
# TIME RULES:
# abbrev for weekdays:
# s = sun, m = mon, t =tue, w = wed, h = thu, f = fri, a = sat

time workhours {
    weekly mtwhf 08:00 - 16:30
    date *-*-01  08:00 - 16:30
}

#
# REWRITE RULES:
#

rew dmz {
    s@://admin/@://admin.foo.bar.de/@i
    s@://foo.bar.de/@://www.foo.bar.de/@i
}

#
# SOURCE ADDRESSES:
#

src admin {
    ip        10.150.1.0/24
}

src foo-clients {
    ip        10.150.1.0/24
}

src bar-clients {
    ip        172.16.4.0/26
}

#
# DESTINATION CLASSES:
#

dest good {
}

dest local {
}

dest adult {
    domainlist    porn/domains
    urllist        porn/urls
    expressionlist    porn/expressions
    redirect     http://asm-monitoring01.borg.local/cgi/blocked?clientaddr=%a+clientname=%n+clientuser=%i+clientgroup=%s+targetgroup=%t+url=%u
}
acl {
        default {
                pass !ads !drugs !gambling !porn all
                redirect http://asm-monitoring01.borg.local/cgi-bin/squidGuard.cgi?clientaddr=%a&clientname=%n&clientuser=%i&clientgroup=%s&url=%u
        }
    }
acl {
    admin {
        pass  any
    }

    foo-clients within workhours {
        pass     good !in-addr !adult any
    } else {
        pass any
    }

    bar-clients {
        pass    local none
    }

    default {
        pass     local none
        rewrite     dmz
        redirect http://asm-monitoring01.borg.local/cgi/blocked?clientaddr=%a+clientname=%n+clientuser=%i+clientgroup=%s+targetgroup=%t+url=%u
    }
}
root@asm-monitoring01:/usr/local/etc/squid #
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 22, 2015)

What did you have to do to fix things?  It could help someone else with the same issue in the future if you post what you did.


----------

